# One day as a lion



## joemojave (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought everyone automaticly knew this abnd cause zack de la rocha is ain it, but apearently not. You should definately check this out if you have never heard it before


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey I've never heard of them before, but I'm positive that's the old vocalist for Rage Against The Machine. I'd recognize that voice anywhere. Good shit!


----------



## joemojave (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep, and the drummer is from Mars Volta. I really wish they would put out more songs already, I am getting tired of this album.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Apr 25, 2010)

the five-track EP is good, mostly in the beats and usually the verses, but i thought the choruses were a lil weak.


----------

